# Hallöchen alle zusammen



## racky (13 Aug. 2007)

Moin Moin!
Ich bin Racky, bin 18Jahre alt und kommen aus dem schönen schleswig-Holstein!
Ich finde euer Forum ganz Toll!:thumbup:


----------



## mark lutz (13 Aug. 2007)

danke für das lob und sei uns herzlich willkommen


----------



## Fr33chen (13 Aug. 2007)

Morgen...äh...Abend!

Freut mich, dass es dir bei uns gefällt!
Außerdem sehe ich, dass du dich bereits gut umgeschaut hast in diesem Forum.
Was durchaus nicht für einen Neuling in solchen Sachen spricht 

Sollten dennoch Fragen auftauchen: Einfach fragen 

mfg
Fr33chen


----------



## Muli (13 Aug. 2007)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen an Board und was bleibt mir noch zu sagen, außer dass ich dir viel Spaß in unserer Community wünsche!

Lieben Gruß, Muli


----------

